# Need advice.. Egg share at the Lister?



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello ladies

Well as you can see by the title this is about the Lister Hospital... I have just had an egg share cycle at the chaucer hospital Canterbury... It was my second cycle with them.. and although I cant fault them there, as I love the clinic... I just feel like they cant do anything for me now....

So this is my question... I got 15 eggs (from 14 follies) this cycle and out of my 8 eggs, 6 were mature and 5 fertilised.. and they all divided. I want to try going to for blasts next time but know they will only transfer 1 blast.. and I honestly doubt they will try and even get to blasts with 5 embies... What I want to know is at the lister would they surgest going for blasts?? With 5 embies?? All I want is the bast chance of having a family and feel that the lister might beable to give that to me more the the chaucer. 

I have a follow up in September and dont want to try another cycle until next year now... I would just like to know your stories at the Lister... Would you recommend them for egg share?? Would you go back to them??

Any help would be great
Natalie xxx


----------



## JackieO (May 28, 2007)

Hi Natalie,

We had treatment at the Lister last year. We had four eggs which all fertilised. The Lister monitor their progress once fertilised and at three days decide if they think they will make it to blastocysts at 5 days. If they think its possible its then up to you to decide if you want to transfer at 3 days or wait until 5 days. We waited and all went to blasts. We then had to decide how many to put back. They would have put two back but strongly suggested we only put one back. They say they have a 70% chance of success at this point. We decided to go with one because of the possibility of complications with twins. It worked ! We now have a beautiful 20 week old baby boy ! Even though we had three blasts left over none of them then made it to the next day so we couldn't freeze any.

Hope this helps,

Jackie


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Natalie

Sorry to hear of your BFN

I have shared at the Lister 3 times.

On my last attempt we went to blasts with 3 x 8 cell (2x grade 1, 1x grade 2) and 1x 9 cell (grade 2) these were the grades as on day 3 and the lab advised me to go to blasts.

Come transfer day - one hadnt progressed very well - 2 were excellent (had them transferred) and one was ok but not good enough to freeze.

The lab will advise you what to do.

I am not far from the Chaucer but they were a bit awkward about me sharing because I have PCOS - Im glad they were as the Lister are brilliant and have very high success rates.

Good Luck

Nic x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

the lister is a lovely hospital and they look after you very well.i have es there 3 times now and all going well and us wanting to do tx again in the future we would def go back there.i know we live near portsmouth but would still travel the distance togo there again,all by public transport like we did the other 3 times.their fees are cheap aswell and you can pay off in instalments if you ask.i have no idea about going to blasts as we havnt ever had enough embies.and by day 3 our embies are compacted embies anyway so we norm have a day 3 et.


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

hayley - blimey girl are you sure theres only two babies in that belly of yours    

x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hey what you trying to say


----------



## Rachel :0) (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi,
I'm hoping for a bit of advice. I've also chosen to egg share at the Lister even though I live near the Chaucer, but that's really because of my age and cos I've heard the Lister have a really good reputation.
I have my baseline scan tomorrow and need to give in my consent form. Did any of you write a goodwill message on your HFEA form, to be read by anyone born as a result of your donation? It's REALLY hard and I haven't a clue where to start.

Help!!

Rx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Rachel - I not far from you, quite a trek to the Lister isn't it ( I drove sometimes and other times got the train - depended on what mood I was in  ) - well worth it though.

What you write - if you write anything - on the form is really a very personal thing. I really struggled with it and in the end wrote nothing   - maybe you could write something like how happy you are that someone is reading your message as it means your donation was successful? 

Im rubbish with words!!

How did your baseline scan go?

Chaucer wouldnt have me because I have PCOS although they would accept me if I had a full go at IVF first so they 'could get to know my body' wheras the Lister were happy to let me have my 'getting to know my body' as my first attempt at egg sharing. The Lister are far more experienced than the Chaucer!

Good Luck xxx


----------



## Rachel :0) (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Nic,
that's good to know - I like the Lister too. I did meet with the consultant at the Chaucer just so he could tell me I'm too old - complete waste of his time and mine.

Baseline scan went well yesterday, but my recipient isn't quite ready yet so I have to wait til Monday to find out if I can start stimming next week. 

I took the form with me to fill in while waiting to see the egg share nurse. Was really pleased when I went back to the waiting room after the scan and gave a little thumbs up to my DP. We sat there very excited but trying not to show it (you never know what stage other people in the room are at...) and suddenly all the right words came flowing out of my pen onto the form and it was easy! Guess I was feeling pretty emotional, which helped shift that writer's block.

I may be asking you for more advice soon, since you're a Lister egg sharing pro!

R x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello ladies, sorry this is a bit late.

I am another LIster ES pro - 4 times now.  
The first time I only ended up with 3 embies and they weren't that great but the other 3 times I was told that, if there were no clear leaders on day 3, they would suggest taking them to blast stage. Unfortunately (or fortunately if you prefer) by day 3 I always had a couple of obvious choices so we went for transfer but, on my last cycle they did offer to take one of my embies - that was not the best but still very good -  to blast and freeze. I thikn the embryologists there are very keen to try and get as many embryos to blast that they can as it makes such a great difference to success rates. They will, I know, give yo the hard sell on eSET though but, if you are adamant on having 2 put back they will respect that. 

Natalie, I would definitely reccomend them for egg share so  if you decide to go there and  for ttc the old fashioned way in the meantime. 

C~x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Oh yes Caz they do like to push for eset, my last transfer was done by Sam abdullah  and he tried his hardest to persuade me.  But he did respect my decision and I was quite adamant I wanted two embies transferred.

Rachel  - anytime - pm me or you'll find me hanging around somewhere on here   - glad you found something to write.  Good Luck with TXxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your advice about the Lister.... I am still in 2 minds.

I know the Lister have more experience, but the Chaucer I am used to.. and love. Plus the Chaucer is easier to get to for me. Oh I dont know.... I have got to think about this very hard... But we have the rest of the year to make the final decision. 

I feel like it.... convenience v's success rates  

Good luck with all you bumps  

Natalie xxxx


----------

